# Monster Hands?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone used these before? Will they fit on a large man - say, 6'2, 275 lbs?
Pros and Cons?
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ultimate-brown-monster-hands-a2-13591603.fltr?Ntt=monster hands


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never bought one, but they are nice looking. I noticed in reading the description it says, " Fits snug over your own hands with forearms that create a real eerie look." So I think you're right to be wondering about size. The question I have is, after reading over the description, it keeps referring to them as hands, but under shipping it says 1 piece. You notice on the other gloves lower on the page it says 1 pair, except for the Batman gloves, where it says each. You could probably send them back if they don't work, but I hate paying return shipping.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They look cool for props also.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

hands and arms 19' but the size is unknow

never use those, but they look cool


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice looking, but I decided to make my own hands so I would be sure of the fit.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I used them on my grave grabber prop. I got mine from Frightprops. They are insanely huge!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhmmm...think I may have to get myself a set of those. SLAM, your set on your prop look fantastic. Not out of proportion at all, but I like big guns.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

$22.49 + shipping on Frightprops...


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

SLAM,

Is that Frightprops price for a pair?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

drevilstein said:


> SLAM,
> 
> Is that Frightprops price for a pair?


Yes. I think with shipping I paid around $29.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

S L A M said:


> $22.49 + shipping on Frightprops...


:jol:Never mind Oriental Trading....Fright Props it is! Thanks for making me a savvy shopper, SLAM.


----------

